# Miracle Detail present a brand new AMG Mercedes C63, corrected with Rupes bigfoot!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

One very nice brand new AMG Mercedes C63, come straight from the dealership straight to Miracle Detail, no PDI clean from the dealership, client just took the car untouched and unwashed by the dealership,, even the covers were still on the door sills and seats, along with stickers all over the windows! Perfect!

Ultimate Detail, usual process, wash, clay, iron x, wheels removed and protected, paintwork correction using all Rupes Bigfoot polishers, pads and compounds, ipa wipe down to all painted surfaces as well as all exterior and interior glass, Gtechniq EXO coating on the calipers, wheels, door shuts and paintwork, glass protected with Gtechniq G1, tyres dressed with L1 Gtechniq, exhaust pipes polished. About 16 hours in all on this one. And another very happy customer.










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful car, Great work as always Paul!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Pogzwinder (Feb 18, 2013)

Beast of a car, really nice work.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Where the wheel stud bars from Paul?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

craigblues said:


> Where the wheel stud bars from Paul?


there porsche ones, available from Porsche parts, fits vw, audis, BMWs.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie::argie:


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Car has "fast" written all over it. Looks great.


----------



## hmsilset (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the thick foam and great wetlook on this car


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work.

The car looks spot on under your lights.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What an outstanding job very nice, Miracle quality as ever.

Thank-you John Tht.


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Simply wonderful......... I hope the owner got a discount from Mercedes for doing all thier work for them 

Love these cars, its just the 17mpg that's a killer :lol:

Great work


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Fantastic work sir. Looking cracking.

Although this car would benefit from rear tints in the windows to set the car off.

Other than that. Beautiful.


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Immense!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, love the car:thumb:


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Shocking the amount of imperfections on a supposidly brand new car. Would make you think about the level of car given to an ordinary car which would be 1/4 of the price. At first wasnt mad about the lip on the wheels but it grows on you and the interior is beautiful. 

A nice gloss off the paint even on the dull day


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Stunning Motor & Nice Snap On Kit.


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Fantastic work on a fantastic car.

You should be proud of your efforts.

Gareth


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

stunning


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice !! love this car.....


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awsome work checking this out doesnt help my bank balance i want a bigfoot


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks that is just stunning


----------



## JoshB197 (Nov 18, 2012)

What a car that is good work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work paul looks stunning


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning work:thumb:
Love the AMG, looks and sounds really bad:argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome car! Amazing work!


----------



## James95larman (Jan 16, 2013)

Look great, what a beast of a car!! How do you get the disc's so clean? James


----------

